# What is a good face mask to wear turkey hunting???



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have tryed lots of them nonething that will keep me cool  and to be able to hear what have yall fount that is a good face mask thinking about just camo face paint ???????????


----------



## Dupree (Mar 18, 2012)

I like a loose fitting 3/4 mask. That way I can keep it around my neck when im walking and pull it up quick when I need to.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 18, 2012)

I prefer this one, sure beats dragging decoys around and usually helps when belly crawling up on a flock..


----------



## MOUNTAINZ2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm thinking I may try the Under Armour mask this year


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've got an old mossy oak hat that has mask inside the hat. The hat looks very similar to the kind that tom kelly wears when he turkey hunts. This hat/mask works great for me. I believe it would work good for someone wearing glasses too.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I like the 3/4 mask to its easy to pull up when you need it.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll never wear another face mask around my neck. This is worth it's weight in gold!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Mar 18, 2012)

I love a loose fitting 3/4 facemask. Can't be beat IMO


----------



## wild1 (Mar 18, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I like a loose fitting 3/4 mask. That way I can keep it around my neck when im walking and pull it up quick when I need to.



^^^^^^this


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Mar 18, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I like a loose fitting 3/4 mask. That way I can keep it around my neck when im walking and pull it up quick when I need to.



What he said.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Yep!*



Jody Hawk said:


> I'll never wear another face mask around my neck. This is worth it's weight in gold!



Exactly what Jody said!!!! The hat I spoke earlier is similar to this one except mine is a short bill hat.


----------



## bpryor (Mar 18, 2012)

i use face paint personally.i hate the way the mask touches my face.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 19, 2012)

Basspro has the Redhead version of the mask-in-a-hat.
I buy a new one every year.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the primos strecth fit mask just because I dont like a real loose mask that gets in the way.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 19, 2012)

Jellyhead Joe said:


> What he said.



I just bought another, and am cycling it through about 10 loads of laundry.


----------



## florida boy (Mar 19, 2012)

I will only wear the primos 3/4 mask . it is the only one that wont irritate my face and.... it has a opening in front of the mouth for my pinch of grizzly


----------



## hoppie (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a primos mask I bought years ago that is almost cut like a ski mask. Two eye holes with a nose and mouth hole. Really light and does not irritate me as bad.


----------



## silentK (Mar 19, 2012)

try a 1/2 mask..


----------



## dhsten (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the ol' tom mesh facemask myself, its cool and fits loose.  My brother has the under armour one and he loves it.


----------



## Gecko (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought the new Under Armour 1/2 mask, it is awesome.  Very confortable, cool, and I am sure very durable.  I have yet to find an article of clothing they make that is not tough.  It is in Mossy Oak Obsession.


----------



## phil33 (Aug 14, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but you guys need to hear about the brand new BunkerHead face mask!  It doesn't touch your face! Www.bunkerhead.net


----------



## JWT (Aug 22, 2015)

I got some of these , made for fishing , very lightweight & breathable , don't even know you got it on,


----------



## hawglips (Aug 26, 2015)

Dupree said:


> I like a loose fitting 3/4 mask. That way I can keep it around my neck when im walking and pull it up quick when I need to.



Same here.


----------



## antharper (Sep 8, 2015)

I usually just quit shaving about February !


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 8, 2015)

Masks bug the heck out of me. If they're under my nose, they restrict my breathing. If they're around my glasses, the lenses fog over. They make noise when I turn my head. They restrict my vision and hearing.  I'd rather paint my face.


----------

